# اجهزة الكشف عن الذهب وعروق الذهب الخام في تشاد النجم الفضي



## gooold (20 أغسطس 2013)

كشف الذهب الخام والمعادن والكنوز 2013
احدث أجهزة لكشف الذهب و المعادن و الكنوز الباطنية

توفر شركة النجم الفضي أقوى و أفضل أجهزة احترافية لكشف الذهب و المعادن الثمينة المتواجدة تحت الأرض , و أجهزة كشف الدفائن الأثرية و الكهوف, و المياه الجوفية, لكل من الباحثين عن الكنوز و علماء الآثار و الهواة الراغبين في التنقيب و البحث عن الذهب أينما وجد.
سارع في استخراج الذهب و المعادن الثمينة بتقنية متطورة و سهلة و ذلك مع وجود جميع أنظمة الكشف لدى شركة النجم الفضي,
الأنظمة التصويرية و الرادارية
EXP 5000
GPA 1000
GD 5005
GOLDEN KING PLUS
GOLDEN GATE PLUS
الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية و الحث النبضي
6 LORENZ DEEP MAX
AREX 17
JEOTECH
GARRET GTI
GARRETT AT PRO
GPX5000
الأنظمة الاستشعارية
GRAVITATOR
NOVA EURO GOLD
BIONIC 01
SCANMASTER
أنظمة الأمن و السلامة
أجهزة التفتيش و البوابات الأمنية

*********************************
للحصول و الاطلاع على مواصفات احدث أجهزة لكشف الذهب الدفين, والذهب الخام,و المعادن الثمينة و الكنوز و الثروات الباطنية, والكهوف و الدفائن الأثرية , 
يرجى زيارة موقعناwww.3D-Detectors.com 
البريد الالكتروني: [email protected] 
خدمة الشحن مجانية
********************
دولة الكويت – الفروانية – ش حبيب مناور– جانب مجمع المغاتير – فوق شركة الكويت للتأمين التلفون:0096599094070/0096599094080 
FAX


SILVER STAR COMPANY, the exclusive dealer of international brands detectors, provides you with the best and powerful Gold and Metal Detectors

To the professional and scientific Archaeologists, to those amateurs and adventurers who admire the world of exploration and look for specific target
All devices are easy to use and ready to detect your gold, precious metal, coins, jewelleries, spaces, treasures, deep relics, ground water, at extreme depth,

Don't hesitate and contact SILVER STAR to get your detector from where ever you are
TEL: 0096599094080 / 0096599094070
Website: www.GoldenDetector.com
www.3D-Detectors.com
Email: [email protected]
KUWAIT-Farwaniya-Habib Menawer St. Mubarak Commercial Complex. 3rd Flr


----------

